# Ham curing questions



## Mofatguy (Sep 23, 2019)

Ok.

I have 2 bone in butt hams @7-8lbs a piece in the freezer from a pig we had butchered.
Been researching how to inject and cure and my head is about to explode!
I have the great sausage recipes and meat curing book and the recipe in there says to pump at 10% meat weight with:
For 25lbs.
5 quarts ice water
1lb salt
1 cup powdered dextrose
2/3 cup cure #1
10% pump, cover with remaining brine for 5-7 days. Rinse, smoke to 155*

So. Could I cure and pump both hams in the same brining bucket?
Or, if I just want to do 1 ham how would I adjust?

Yes. I'm very confused!

Help!


----------



## pc farmer (Sep 23, 2019)

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/home-cured-ham-recipe.270779/

I have used this for 4 years now.     I go two weeks thou.   @daveomak 

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/2019-curing.290383/


----------



## pc farmer (Sep 23, 2019)

Injection cure only on the hams


----------



## chopsaw (Sep 23, 2019)

Mofatguy said:


> Yes. I'm very confused!


I was too . Using Dave's method , and having his help when I started , made this easy . Read up on the link Adam posted above . Another member made a calculator to figure the amounts . This method makes the best ham I've ever eaten .


----------



## PolishDeli (Sep 24, 2019)

Yes, you can immerse both butts in the same bucket of brine. 
Inject each butt with 0.7-0.8lb of brine (inject in lots of locations, and along the bone. Give the bucket a shake every day).

The recipe you provided looks a bit off to me.
(1) It calls for a little too much Cure #1 (215ppm NaNO2).  
2/3 cup minus a tablespoon will get you to 195ppm using 5 quarts water and 10% injection..

(2) The cure time is too short (5-7 days for 25lb?).
 1 to 2 days per pound is what I usually target if injecting. So, 8-16 days in your case.

Because your recipe is for injection curing, it is easy to adjust.  If you double the water, just double the cure#1.  If you ¼ the water, then ¼ the amount of cure#1. (Note:  Equilibrium curing does not work that way).

If it’d help, I’m happy to upload my excel calculator.


----------



## Mofatguy (Sep 24, 2019)

PolishDeli said:


> If it’d help, I’m happy to upload my excel calculator.



That would be great!


----------



## pc farmer (Sep 24, 2019)

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/ham-easy-peasy-no-mess-disclaimer-money.276489/page-5

Post #95 is the calculator


----------



## Mofatguy (Sep 24, 2019)

Ok. Already have that one
Been reading up on that methid as well. Just hate to buy more stuff when I can use what I have on hand or can get locally. 

Found another link with a recipe calling for 12tsp cure #1 per gallon of water for 10% pump or 6tsp for 20% pump. May try that recipe as I have the salt, cure 1, and sugar already. It stated this was for 120ppm. 
I'd share the link but it's to another forum so I won't.


----------



## pc farmer (Sep 24, 2019)

So what dont you have?  You dont have to use the veggie stock or the sttp.  I have used water instead of veggie stock.  I always us sttp thou


----------



## Mofatguy (Sep 24, 2019)

The sttp. The veggie stock I can get if the wife doesn't already have some in the kitchen.


----------



## chopsaw (Sep 24, 2019)

Mofatguy said:


> The sttp. The veggie stock I can get if the wife doesn't already have some in the kitchen.


How close are you to St. Charles county ?


----------



## Mofatguy (Sep 24, 2019)

Must not be close. Not sure where that is!
I'm 60 miles east of Springfield, MO.


----------



## Mofatguy (Sep 24, 2019)

pc farmer said:


> So what dont you have?  You dont have to use the veggie stock or the sttp.  I have used water instead of veggie stock.  I always us sttp thou


So...what happens if I don't use the sttp?


----------



## pc farmer (Sep 24, 2019)

Mofatguy said:


> The sttp. The veggie stock I can get if the wife doesn't already have some in the kitchen.




I cured 2 hams for a buddy and he didnt want sttp.  He smoked them and said they were awesome.  You dont need the sttp but it makes the meat more moisture.


----------



## Mofatguy (Sep 24, 2019)

pc farmer said:


> I cured 2 hams for a buddy and he didnt want sttp.  He smoked them and said they were awesome.  You dont need the sttp but it makes the meat more moisture.


Ok. Cool! May just figured out what I'm going to try. Thanks!


----------



## chopsaw (Sep 24, 2019)

Mofatguy said:


> Not sure where that is!


Couple , 3 hours north east . 40 miles west of St. Louis .


----------



## PolishDeli (Sep 25, 2019)

Calculator attached.
It’s a bit different than the one linked to by pc farmer.

-This calculator uses fundamental equations rather than rule-of-thumb ratios (but it dose not include sttp as an ingredient).  
-Automatically converts the recipe into several different units of measure.
-Has references and citations throughout.
-Can be used for injection, equilibrium, or dry curing (tailored for sausage making specifically).
-Calculates temperature-dependent salinity of water
-Takes into account the change in density of water when adding salt for calculating brine volume.


----------



## bill ace 350 (Oct 17, 2019)

Check out Pop's brine. 

Can't go wrong.


----------

